#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Sardar patel College of Engg. 2014 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Facilities, Rank

## amos.0119

*Sardar patel College of Engg. 2014 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Facilities, Rank:*



*Year of Establishment:* 1962

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:* CET

*Connectivity:*

*Nearest Airport*: Chatrapati Shivaji Airport
*Distance:* 5Km
*Nearest Railways:* Andheri
*Distance:* 2Km

*Courses Offered:*
B. E. (Civil)B. E. (Mechanical)B. E. (Electrical)*
Sardar Parel College of Engineering cutoff 2013:
*
*Openning score:*

                 Branch
     Gen
     OBC
       ST
      SC

                   Civil
     89.75
     88.79
     -
    85.40

                  Mechanical
    91.15
     90.50
   80.75
   90.50

                  Electrical
   90.50
    87.94
   78.69
     85




*Sardar Parel College of Engineering Fee Structure:*

Tuition fees:...................................... Rs 15000
Development Fees .............................Rs 21065
Other Fees:........................................Rs 75521
University Fees:................................. Rs 2310
Insurance Charges: ............................Rs 110
Sale of Entrance Form:...................... Rs 30
Total fees:.........................................Rs 54036

*Placements in Sardar Patel college of Engineering:*

Sl No.Companyname....................Date..................Criteria.............................Total...civil....Mech...Elect.....Package
1
Techint
08.01.2013
60% + NO L.K.T
0
0
NA
0
23000 (stipend)

2
Valecha Engineering
11.01.2013
55% NO LKT
2
2
NA
NA
2.25

3
L&T ECC
15.01.2013
60% + NO L.K.T
6
5
1
0
CTC 4.00

4
Reliance Industries Ltd.
21.01.2013
60% + NO L.K.T
2
NA
2
NA
5.50

5
Tresvista
23.01.2013
55% + NO L.K.T
1
0
0
1
7 lakhs in 2 years

6
Kalpataru Power Lines Ltd
24.01.2013
55% + NO L.K.T
0
0
0
0
3.00

7
Ador Welding Ltd
28.01.2013
60% + NO L.K.T
1
NA
1
0
3.25 - 3.5

8
Johnson Controls
30.01.2013
58% + NO L.K.T
2
NA
2
NA
3.20

9
Viraj Profiles Ltd
31.01.2013
55% + NO L.K.T
4
NA
2
2
3.00

11
Bharat Bijlee
02.02.2013
60% + Not more than 2 D.K.T
1
NA
NA
1
4.00

12
Damle ThakurDesai
23.02.2013
55% + NO LKT
1
1
NA
NA
13000 (stipend)

13
KPMG
26.02.2013
60% + NO LKT
0
NA
0
NA
4.54 - 4.94

14
JP Morgan
27.02.2013
60% + NO KT
1
1
0
0
6 - 6.50

15
Zentech
04.03.2013
58% + NO L.K.T
2
2
NA
NA
30000 (stipend)

16
Mahanagar Gas Ltd.
05.03.2013
58% + NO L.K.T
3
NA
2
1
22000 (stipend)

17
Oberoi Realty
06.03.2013
58% + NO LKT
3
1
1
1
3.25

18
VMS Consultants
08.03.2013
58% + NO LKT
3
3
NA
NA
17000 (1st 2 months), 24000

19
HUL
15.03.2013
60% + NO LKT
1
NA
1
NA
5.80

20
Technip KT India
19.03.2013
70% + NO LKT
2
1
0
1
4.00

21
Owens Corning India
20.03.2013
60% + NO LKT
0
NA
0
NA
3.50

22
Atos India
21.03.2013
58% + NO LKT
0
NA
NA
0
3.20

23
Sanmar Group of Companies
21.03.2013
60% + No History of arrears from 10th std onwards
0
NA
0
NA
3.20

24
Pangea3
03.04.2013
50% + NO L.K.T
0
NA
0
0
4.50

25
CyberMarine
09.04.2013
55% + NO LKT
1
NA
1
NA
3.50

26
Mumbai Rail Vikas Corp.(MRVC)
12.04.2013
55% + NO L.K.T
3
2
NA
1
3.50

27
Manshu Comtel
17.05.2013
50% + NO LKT




1.50 - 2.40

28
Data Vectors

58% + NO LKT
1
0
0
1
2.40

29
Mu Sigma
10.05.2013
55% + NO L.K.T
2
0
0
2
18.00 lac in 3 Years

30
Shantilal C. Mehta
No Applications
60% + NO LKT
0
NA
0
NA
3.60 - 4.20

31
MRIPL
12.05.2013
50% No LKT
2
2
NA
NA
2.5

32
Afcons
23.05.2013
60% in SSC, HSC, Dip, BE
1
NA
1
NA
3.5

33
Godrej
10.05.2013
58% + NO LKT
2
NA
2
NA
3.5

34
Louise Berger
10.05.2013
55% NO LKT
2
2
NA
NA
3.6

35
Leighton Welspun 
Contractors Pvt. Ltd.
05.06.2013
60% NO LKT
1
0
1
1
4

36
General Motors
Off campus
60% NO LKT
1
NA
1
NA
5.5





*Campus Facilities:*

Bharatiya Vidya Bhavan’s Sardar Patel College of Engineering (SPCE) was established in 1962 as a Government Aided Engineering College. It was started with three conventional courses., viz., Civil, Electrical and Mechanical with an intake of 40 in each branch which was subsequently increased to 60. The institute is affiliated to University of Mumbai.

With a view to encourage serving diploma engineers to improve their qualifications and update their knowledge four year Part Time (Evening) Degree Courses in Civil, Electrical and Mechanical branches were introduced in the year 1985. SPCE is the only institute offering such facility for continuing education. The next stage in development aimed at raising the level of the institute to Post Graduate by starting the first Post Graduate Course namely M.E. (Civil) with Structural Engineering Subjects in the year 1988 with the aid from Ministry of Human Resources Development (MHRD), Government of India. Subsequently several Part Time Post Graduate Programmers in Civil and Mechanical Engineering disciplines were introduced.A further development was made by introducing new degree programmers in emerging areas of Electronics and Computer Engineering. These courses were started in the year 1995 as self-financing programmers.

Over the last 35 years the college has gained an excellent reputation in the field of Technical Education.S.P.C.E. is one of the five colleges (among the ones affiliated to Mumbai University) that has received Grade’A’ rating from Govt. of Maharashtra. S.P.C.E. has maintained a proud tradition of excellent academic records by securing high ranks, gold medals and other awards in the University Exams.
The college has produced more than 7500+ graduates and over 40+ Post-graduate Engineers.Many of our past students are now leaders in their professions and today, S.P.C.E. Alumni can be found in all public and private sector organizations operating in diverse fields,often holding senior and key positions in the organization.

*Central library:

* The fully computerized Central Library of Sardar Patel College of Engineering is a treasure house of knowledge comprises ever growing collection of around 45,000 books and 3,500 bound volumes of journals both national and international subscribed by the college over the years. The library has good collection of CBT(Computer Based Tutorials) and video lectures from NPTEL and these are made available to our users on Intranet. Library also has developed collection of ME-Dissertations, submitted by post graduate students of this Institution. These design oriented and case study thesis are kept for reference for the next generation. All these valuable resources are well organized in the 6000 Sq. Ft. Area, where more than 150 users can sit at a time.

*Hostel Facilities:*

The college has separate hostels facilities for about 440 boys and 210 girls.
the boys hostels at the college premises in several blocks.
A separate TV room and reading room provided in the hostels. a Initial deposit amount for admission in hostel has to be made. Hostel seats are limited and the allotment of seats is done based on the need of the candidates.

*Placements in Sardar Patel college of Engineering:

*
Nurtures Industry Institute interaction, by organizing and coordinating industrial visits, internship trainingsand projects of industrial relevance for the students.Receives and forwards the feedback pertinent to curriculum improvement from the visiting companies to the departments, to ensure that the curriculum follows the latest industrial trends.Helps every student define his/her career interest through individual expert counseling.Makes available updated database and job profile of the companies and thus helps each student analyze and choose company of his/her interest.Organizes and coordinates Campus Placement Program, to fulfill its commitment of a good career to every student of the Institute.Works towards continuing education for the college students and faculty members.Over the years, the office has maintained symbiotic, vibrant and purposeful relationship with Industries across the country and as a result, has built up an impressive placement records.*Address:*

 Bharatiya Vidya Bhavans Sardar Patel College of Engineering Bhavan's Campus, Munshi Nagar, Andheri (West), Mumbai 400 058





  Similar Threads: Sardar patel College of Engg. 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Facilities, Rank Yeshwantrao Chavan College of Engg  Nagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Sardar Patel College of Engineering Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Sardar Patel College of Engineering, Mumbai 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

